# I want to have a baby, he wants to wait, yet he already has one with someone else.



## imhereforadvice (Apr 11, 2011)

oijo


----------



## imhereforadvice (Apr 11, 2011)

@ wifeofhusband,

Thank you so much for your response. I appreciate your advice and opinion! :iagree:


----------

